# AR-15 rifles coming down in price



## Grenadier (Apr 23, 2013)

Stopped by my favorite gun store recently, and noticed that they're once again carrying AR-15's.  While the prices aren't quite as good as they were a few years ago, it was a refreshing thing to see the inexpensive ones, such as DPMS, going for the upper 600's, as opposed to 1000 bucks just a few months ago.  

Now, if only the ammunition panic buying would stop...  Now that things are cooling down, maybe people will stop blaming the ammo companies for not increasing their production capacity.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, it's an ebb and flow sort of thing particularly with ammo.  I just heard a stat today that more people have purchased a firearm (of some sort) in the past four months than in the last two years combined.  It was nothing more than a panic-frenzy for the most part.  Same with ammo, you've got the Feds buying more than they need as well as first time and panic purchases.  It was similar during Obama's first term in the beginning.  But then production caught up and the shelves stocked up again.  Unless something really weird happens, it will be the same this time around as well.  

I'd like to see the days of 50 round boxes of 9mm going for $5 in Walmart again.  Don't think it will go that low, but one can hope :uhyeah:


----------

